# King Kong vs Godzilla (1962)



## Starbeast (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## reiver33 (Jun 13, 2011)

The climactic battle is two guys in monster suits beating the crap out of each other while crushing toy town beneath their feet. At one point Godzilla gets Kong on the ground and starts kicking his head in!

A true SF classic.


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 13, 2011)

Or it could be Kong kicks Godzilla's head in (it hardly matters).


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 13, 2011)

reiver33 said:


> The climactic battle is two guys in monster suits beating the crap out of each other while crushing toy town beneath their feet. A true SF classic.


 
It was suspension of disbelief, even as an adult I look beyond the "men in rubber suits" and see two titanic creatures at war with one another.

I love these giant monster movies too *Reiver33*. Check out the promo posters and behind the scene photos.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 14, 2011)

What are they singing about? Great track.....dow-eeeOw ?


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 14, 2011)

J Riff said:


> What are they singing about? Great track.....dow-eeeOw ?


 
It might be just gibberish *J Riff, *but it does sound cool. I like the chanting the natives do for the mountain creature they worship as their protector. After I posted this thread I had to watch the movie yesterday with it's original english dubbing from the 1960's, the dialogue is great.

"The chief says you can stay on the island, but he is not responsible if Kong comes down from the mountain and eats you."


----------

